# New "Drama Zone" Sub-Forum



## Mike Greene (Apr 15, 2018)

Many of us are getting weary of all the drama lately, so I've created a new "Drama Zone" sub-forum. The advantage to this separate sub-forum is that topics there will not appear in our Latest Posts feed.

This is where we'll move threads that devolve into personal debates about personalities or who was treated unfairly or whatever other stuff most people don't care about. First thread to go there is the Headshot thread.


----------



## NoamL (Apr 15, 2018)

Thank you Mike 

Back to working on a mockup...


----------



## chillbot (Apr 15, 2018)

Excellent!


----------



## patrick76 (Apr 15, 2018)

Perfect! That's pretty damn funny.


----------



## Vik (Apr 16, 2018)

Sounds good. Is there any chance of getting an Ignore Subforum function as well?


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Apr 16, 2018)

does that also mean that what starts as a commercial announcement may get moved there? 
I know that may be a difficult choice because of paying devs, but unfortuntely the drama also has also extensively taken place at some of them.....as we all know too well by now........(you know..... the twitters, twatters and the likes)


----------



## Mike Greene (Apr 16, 2018)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> does that also mean that what starts as a commercial announcement may get moved there?
> I know that may be a difficult choice because of paying devs, but unfortuntely the drama also has also extensively taken place at some of them.....as we all know too well by now........(you know..... the twitters, twatters and the likes)


For most companies, Commercial Announcements are safe zones and we delete posts that detract from the announcement, so there's no issue there. This has nothing to do whether they're _paying_ advertisers, by the way. Tier 1 or Tier 2 both get the same consideration.

In Spitfire's case (as well as VSL), however, they don't want the mods to step in. I've asked them, but they both feel that an open discussion, warts and all, implies "nothing to hide." So until they ask, we'll leave those alone, although I have stepped in (uninvited) a few times when I thought it was necessary for general forum etiquette.

Granted, in a perfect world, we could keep the nonsense portions of these out of the Latest Posts feed as well, but since those are clearly marked Commercial Announcements, it's easier for a site visitor to know whether they want to visit the thread. If a thread is 25 pages long, they _already_ know there's some drama there.

Contrast with the Headshot thread, where it was several pages long, so most people might assume there is some interesting conversation there, only to be met with personality driven drama.


----------



## heisenberg (Apr 16, 2018)

Elegant solution Mike. Well done!


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Apr 16, 2018)

Mike Greene said:


> For most companies, Commercial Announcements are safe zones and we delete posts that detract from the announcement, so there's no issue there. This has nothing to do whether they're _paying_ advertisers, by the way. Tier 1 or Tier 2 both get the same consideration.
> 
> In Spitfire's case (as well as VSL), however, they don't want the mods to step in. I've asked them, but they both feel that an open discussion, warts and all, implies "nothing to hide." So until they ask, we'll leave those alone, although I have stepped in (uninvited) a few times when I thought it was necessary for general forum etiquette.
> 
> ...


terrific.
And very courageous from Spitfire and VSL.....!


----------



## bigcat1969 (Apr 22, 2018)

I have to admit I've been impressed by Spitfire through this whole thing. I mean whatever the warts, I would be thrilled to have ever produced a 'virtual instrument' anywhere close to Spitfire's stuff and they are lampooned by people who don't have a clue what goes into the process. I don't mean the honest reviews, but some of the other stuff.


----------



## Zak Rahman (Apr 23, 2018)

bigcat1969 said:


> I have to admit I've been impressed by Spitfire through this whole thing. I mean whatever the warts, I would be thrilled to have ever produced a 'virtual instrument' anywhere close to Spitfire's stuff and they are lampooned by people who don't have a clue what goes into the process. I don't mean the honest reviews, but some of the other stuff.



You may not have the glitz or glamour that Spitfire has, but I assure you, your efforts are making a difference to thousands of musicians all over.

Thanks for all your hard work!


----------

